# Start der Halo-Serie heute: Wo lässt sich die Sci-Fi-Serie ansehen?



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. März 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Start der Halo-Serie heute: Wo lässt sich die Sci-Fi-Serie ansehen?*

					Paramount hat bekannt gegeben, dass die Serie zur Videospielreihe Halo ab sofort in Deutschland verfügbar ist. Zudem ist bereits eine zweite Staffel in Auftrag gegeben worden. Wo lässt sich die Sci-Fi-Serie rund um den Master Chief ansehen? 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Start der Halo-Serie heute: Wo lässt sich die Sci-Fi-Serie ansehen?*


----------



## woerli (24. März 2022)

Ausgerechent Sky...ich hoffe Star Trek Kontent landet nicht auch dort.
Ich habe kein Problem mit einem Abo jeweils für Netflix, Disney+ und Amazon rime, aber Sky bekommt keinen müden Cent von mir.

Schon diese Werbung "Der Moment worauf wir alle gewartet haben..die Formel 1 ist zurück bei Sky." Natürlich hat JEDER nur darauf gewartet, dass die Formel 1 aus dem Free-TV verschwindet und hinter einer Paywall landet....
Und wenn die der einzige Fernsehsender wären, ich würde nur noch Bücher lesen.


----------



## Timmey (24. März 2022)

Als ob Disney sozialer ist. Disney ist schlimmer als anderen zusammen.

Jm2C


----------



## bossbeelze (24. März 2022)

Scheiß Halo. Die Fraggles sind wieder da. Wenn auch nur bei/auf/in Apple TV.


----------



## Marlock (24. März 2022)

woerli schrieb:


> Ausgerechent Sky...ich hoffe Star Trek Kontent landet nicht auch dort.
> Ich habe kein Problem mit einem Abo jeweils für Netflix, Disney+ und Amazon rime, aber Sky bekommt keinen müden Cent von mir.
> 
> Schon diese Werbung "Der Moment worauf wir alle gewartet haben..die Formel 1 ist zurück bei Sky." Natürlich hat JEDER nur darauf gewartet, dass die Formel 1 aus dem Free-TV verschwindet und hinter einer Paywall landet....
> Und wenn die der einzige Fernsehsender wären, ich würde nur noch Bücher lesen.


Ich bezweifel das du etwas bei der Serie verpasst. die Macher haben zugegeben nichts von den Spielen zu wissen. Nie gespielt etc. Ausserdem sie eigenes Einfließen lassen haben.....das wird ein Desaster
Zweitens die Streaming Plattformen sind selber ein problem nicht nur Sky. Netflix verteidigt Pedo content. Disney hat sich gestern geäussert das sie eine Grooming Task Force erstellt haben um schon die kleinsten Kinder zu indoktrinieren und Amazon naja...der bester der 3 aber auch besonders Politisch. HBO Max wäre an sich noch der beste Streaming Anbieter der sich etwas zurück hält


----------



## Khabarak (24. März 2022)

Marlock schrieb:


> Ich bezweifel das du etwas bei der Serie verpasst. die Macher haben zugegeben nichts von den Spielen zu wissen. Nie gespielt etc. Ausserdem sie eigenes Einfließen lassen haben.....das wird ein Desaster
> Zweitens die Streaming Plattformen sind selber ein problem nicht nur Sky. Netflix verteidigt Pedo content. Disney hat sich gestern geäussert das sie eine Grooming Task Force erstellt haben um schon die kleinsten Kinder zu indoktrinieren und Amazon naja...der bester der 3 aber auch besonders Politisch. HBO Max wäre an sich noch der beste Streaming Anbieter der sich etwas zurück hält


Naja.. ich hab auch kein einziges HALO Spiel gespielt... dafür gibt es genug Filme, die schon als Inspiration dienen können.
Man muss sich nicht an dummer Gegner KI orientieren, wenn man doch Aliens aus diversen Animationsfilmen als schöne Vorlage hat.


----------



## theGucky (24. März 2022)

Ich habe auch nur Netflix. Ein Kumpel hat mit der Familie zusammen sogar Netflix, Amazon Prime und Disney+. Aber Sky? Keiner den ich kenne...
Ein anderer Kumpel meinte das kommt eh für alle ins Netz einen Tag später...


----------



## Xeandro (24. März 2022)

bossbeelze schrieb:


> Scheiß Halo. Die Fraggles sind wieder da. Wenn auch nur bei/auf/in Apple TV.


Von denen hatte ich früher Alpträume. Neulich habe ich nach 20 Jahren wieder ein Bild gesehen und direkt ein ungutes Gefühl gehabt....

@Topic
Mal schauen wie die ersten Wertungen ausschauen. Ich hatte Sky über Weihnachten für 4 Wochen und das war ok. Vielleicht im Sommer mal wieder holen.


----------



## Marlock (24. März 2022)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Naja.. ich hab auch kein einziges HALO Spiel gespielt... dafür gibt es genug Filme, die schon als Inspiration dienen können.
> Man muss sich nicht an dummer Gegner KI orientieren, wenn man doch Aliens aus diversen Animationsfilmen als schöne Vorlage hat.


naja wenn Master Chief ein sidecharacter ist in seiner eigenen Show dann kannst du davon ausgehen das es BS ist. weibliche Zivilistin ist der main chara


----------



## Khabarak (24. März 2022)

Marlock schrieb:


> naja wenn Master Chief ein sidecharacter ist in seiner eigenen Show dann kannst du davon ausgehen das es BS ist. weibliche Zivilistin ist der main chara


Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war der Masterchief in Fall of Reach Legends auch nur ein Nebencharakter, der die wenigen überlebenden Rekruten gerettet hat.
Ein gut gemachter Nebencharakter kann sehr beeindruckend sein, da er so in der Perspektive von "normalos" deutlich mächtiger wirkt.

Edit: Sorry... war Halo Legends... ich bin da nicht so firm und hab die Titel durcheinander geschmissen


----------



## Marlock (24. März 2022)

theGucky schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nur Netflix. Ein Kumpel hat mit der Familie zusammen sogar Netflix, Amazon Prime und Disney+. Aber Sky? Keiner den ich kenne...
> Ein anderer Kumpel meinte das kommt eh für alle ins Netz einen Tag später...


Die Aufteilung der ganzen Streaming Portale wird wieder mehr Leute zu nicht wirklich Legalen Online Portalen Treiben. Besonders jetzt wo Amazon zum Beispiel im Ausland schon anzieht mit den Preisen und es hier auch kommen wird. Zu viel Portale wo man gut Blechen muss. Ein Grund wieso Netflix damals so gut Einschlug war das sie zu dem Zeitpunkt noch soweit guten Content lieferten und die ganzen Shows vereinte und auch die illegalen Portale darunter Leideten.


Khabarak schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war der Masterchief in Fall of Reach auch nur ein Nebencharakter, der die wenigen überlebenden Rekruten gerettet hat.
> Ein gut gemachter Nebencharakter kann sehr beeindruckend sein, da er so in der Perspektive von "normalos" deutlich mächtiger wirkt.


Ist eher Mittlerweile eine Agenda. Siehe He-Man wo er auch nur ein SideChara wurde und die Show war absoluter misst.  Viele dieser Produktions Firmen legen heut zutage eher ein dicken fetten noch Dampfenden Fladen auf alte IPs und ändern die Shows nach ihrer Politischen Agenda ab.


----------



## Khabarak (24. März 2022)

Marlock schrieb:


> Ist eher Mittlerweile eine Agenda. Siehe He-Man wo er auch nur ein SideChara wurde und die Show war absoluter misst.  Viele dieser Produktions Firmen legen heut zutage eher ein dicken fetten noch Dampfenden Fladen auf alte IPs und ändern die Shows nach ihrer Politischen Agenda ab.


Nur weil dir etwas nicht gefällt, ist es nicht gleich eine Agenda... das würde voraussetzen, dass alle Filmemacher die gleichen Ziele haben... eher nicht so. (außer die Sache mit Geld verdienen)


----------



## Marlock (24. März 2022)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Nur weil dir etwas nicht gefällt, ist es nicht gleich eine Agenda... das würde voraussetzen, dass alle Filmemacher die gleichen Ziele haben... eher nicht so. (außer die Sache mit Geld verdienen)


Wer redet über alle? Aber Diverse Firmen stellen eben nur Leute mit Bestimmten Politischen Stellungen ein. Vllt nicht hier in DE aber in den USA ist das leider sehr Normal.  Netflix hat zum Beispiel sehr viele Aktivisten und hat bereits große Probleme mit denen. Problem ist sie haben schon "bend the knee" zu ihnen


----------



## paladin60 (24. März 2022)

Hab heute Folge 1 gesehen, war schon gut.
Ca. 5 Minuten Einleitung und dann gleich Master Chief Action, mit Gewalt wurde auch nicht gespart und wie aktuell in Mode bekommt man einen Teenager als halben Hauptcharakter dazu.
Wird wohl auf ein God of War oder Last of Us trifft Starship Troopers hinauslaufen.

Da ich nur Halo 1 gespielt hab kann ich nix dazu sagen wie sich die Story weiter entwickeln könnte oder sie schon ruiniert ist aber 



Spoiler



das der Anführer der Covenant eine Menschenfrau ist war schon überraschend falls es nicht schon in einem der Spiele vorkam.


 Was gezeigt wurde war zumindest interessant genug das ichs weiter gucken werde.


----------



## hofetob (25. März 2022)

Die Serie startet gut in UHD ! Habe die Serie zur Aufnahme programmiert
SKY wird mit der Zeit billiger.
Ich habe eine 2TB  870EVO SSD in SkyQ , funktioniert SUPER!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yingtao (25. März 2022)

paladin60 schrieb:


> Hab heute Folge 1 gesehen, war schon gut.
> Ca. 5 Minuten Einleitung und dann gleich Master Chief Action, mit Gewalt wurde auch nicht gespart und wie aktuell in Mode bekommt man einen Teenager als halben Hauptcharakter dazu.
> Wird wohl auf ein God of War oder Last of Us trifft Starship Troopers hinauslaufen.
> 
> ...



Habe die Serie selber noch nicht gesehen aber zumindest nach den ersten Reviews soll es eine ganz gute Sci-Fi Serie sein, nur halt nichts für Leute die die Spiele oder Bücher kennen. Alleine die Aussage der Macher das man mit der Serie sich auf die menschliche Seite vom Master Chief konzentrieren möchte anstatt einen emotionslosen Supersoldaten zeigt das die absolut keine Ahnung von der Halo Serie haben. Master Chief ist kein emotionsloser Supersoldat. Er ist emotional, hat andere Spartans in seinem Training gerettet und dafür Befehle ignoriert und dann die Ganze Sache mit ihm und Cortana.

Die Spiele und Bücher bieten gute Geschichten. Man hat Action, hat Liebesgeschichten, soziale und ethische Aspekte mit dem Spartan Programm wo Kinder entführt und durch Klone ersetzt wurden, politische Intriegen bei den Menschen rund um das Spartan Programm, Diskussionen über Religion mit den Covenant, Sklaverei der Covenant usw.

Das die Macher dann sagen dass die das alles ignorieren ist halt dumm und wollen einfach nur den Namen Halo haben um mehr Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen auch wenn es am Ende nur wenig mit der eigentlichen Halo Marke zu tun hat.


----------



## woerli (30. März 2022)

Marlock schrieb:


> Ich bezweifel das du etwas bei der Serie verpasst. die Macher haben zugegeben nichts von den Spielen zu wissen. Nie gespielt etc. Ausserdem sie eigenes Einfließen lassen haben.....das wird ein Desaster
> Zweitens die Streaming Plattformen sind selber ein problem nicht nur Sky. Netflix verteidigt Pedo content. Disney hat sich gestern geäussert das sie eine Grooming Task Force erstellt haben um schon die kleinsten Kinder zu indoktrinieren und Amazon naja...der bester der 3 aber auch besonders Politisch. HBO Max wäre an sich noch der beste Streaming Anbieter der sich etwas zurück hält


Waisenknaben sind die sicher alle nicht und wenn Kinder ins Spiel kommen ist es leider eine wirklich harte Aufgabe für Eltern, da ein gesundes Maß zu finden..aber anderes Thema.

Was mich eher an Sky vs. den anderen stört ist die Ttsache, dass die Streamingdienste sich nicht ausruhen und für das Geld auch sehr viel Content produzieren, der zumindest oft deutlich über TV-Qualität liegt.

Sky macht doch nix anderes als sich das rauszupicken, was eine breite Fanbase hat (Fussball, Formel 1), das für Milliarden vom freien TV-Markt wegzukaufen, nur um diese Milliarden dann den Kunden aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Kunden, die für den Content selber schon genug bezahlt haben/zahlen müssen (Werbung is immer  zu sehen, völlig überteuerte Tieckets, Fanartikel). Es gibt überhaupt keinen Grund, warum solcher Content hinter einer weiteren Paywall sein sollte.

Das ist so wie "ich kaufe euch das gesamte Wasser weg, nur damit ihr es von mir fürs 5fache kaufen müsst."
Netflix, Amazon und Co. lassen dir zumindest das Wasser und bieten zusätzlich Limonade an.


----------



## Marlock (30. März 2022)

woerli schrieb:


> Waisenknaben sind die sicher alle nicht und wenn Kinder ins Spiel kommen ist es leider eine wirklich harte Aufgabe für Eltern, da ein gesundes Maß zu finden..aber anderes Thema.
> 
> Was mich eher an Sky vs. den anderen stört ist die Ttsache, dass die Streamingdienste sich nicht ausruhen und für das Geld auch sehr viel Content produzieren, der zumindest oft deutlich über TV-Qualität liegt.
> 
> ...


 "ich kaufe euch das gesamte Wasser weg, nur damit ihr es von mir fürs 5fache kaufen müsst." NESTLE macht das aktiv.....oder schau nach Spanien vor paar Jahren als die Wasserversorgung Privatisiert wurde. Glaube es waren 400% die sie Wasser anzogen damals


----------

